# our new pet



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

its a pygmy goat, lol.


----------



## sally (May 14, 2013)

Awww. Does it scream? Jk. Really cute.


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

lol you talking bout the doritos goat haha. im hoping he will keep my yard cut. lol.


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 14, 2013)

freakin adorable


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 14, 2013)

lol so cute ... were do u live to buy pets like that lol ..


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

Alabama haha we have everything around here.


----------



## thalassarche (May 14, 2013)

Awww! All-natural lawn care.


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

yeah and i live on a hill side so the goat will love it and will take some time off my cutting that huge slope considering its about knee high right now lol.


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

i will get some more pics tomorrow


----------



## BugLover (May 14, 2013)

Aww It's soo cute!! :wub: The black markings on his (her?) head makes him look like he's angry lol


----------



## jamurfjr (May 14, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> Alabama haha we have everything around here.


Seconded. EVERYTHING!

Mine started off cute too, then turned odiferous and evil.  And he's a picky eater to boot—only prefers certain items.

If yours is a male, have him castrated...  ...

At any rate, enjoy the new addition. Congrats!


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

yeah this guy wont get near as big as my boer goats we had, lol.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 14, 2013)

We had a goat ( not a pygmy) when I was little. He got meeeeean!!!

Great guard goat! You fer sure know if someone's outside he didn't know, cuz they'd start yellin' after he started buttin and chasing them!!!

Good luck!!

He did abide us.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2013)

Didn't know there were pygmy goats. Better not let my wife know.


----------



## jrh3 (May 14, 2013)

lol he is about 16 in tall


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 14, 2013)

SO CUTE!!!! I want one!


----------



## agent A (May 14, 2013)

Awwwww :wub:


----------



## patrickfraser (May 14, 2013)

I want one. lol


----------



## Tony C (May 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> Didn't know there were pygmy goats. Better not let my wife know.


Make sure she never sees this video:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/tTO4jJzZkY4


----------



## jamurfjr (May 14, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Make sure she never sees this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/tTO4jJzZkY4


The rambunctious one goes to auction.  Just KIDding...


----------



## sally (May 15, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> The rambunctious one goes to auction.  Just KIDding...


Lol give that kidd some Ritalin.


----------



## jamurfjr (May 15, 2013)

sally said:


> Lol give that kidd some Ritalin.


What kid? Where? Give that Ritalin here.


----------

